

Better to React Than to Act - prat
http://sciencenow.sciencemag.org/cgi/content/full/2010/203/1?rss=1

======
hga
Indeed, the big variables here have nothing to do with the delay of reaction
time but the speed at which each participant can do their thing.

In self-defense training, a standard thing to do is to have a "defender" with
a fake gun in his hand, finger on the trigger, pointed at the "aggressor", who
is holding a fake knife. For just about any combination of people (including
those out of shape), the aggressor can lunge 21 feet and "stab" the defender
before the latter can pull his trigger (and it should be noted that hitting
someone with one round is not necessarily going to stop them, only a CNS hit
will do that for sure, and that's a small target).

In this case, it probably comes down to the simplicity of using a knife;
drawing a gun from a holster and using it effectively and quickly (and
safely!) is much less natural and requires training.

